# Gta sa-mp Reallife-Server Vorstellung



## oOMrAwesomeOo (4. April 2013)

Guten Tag, Ich stelle euch nun den Reallife-Server eines freundes namens LiveYourLife vor...
Also fangen wir an, der Server besitzt ein sehr gut durchdachtes und soweit bugfreies Godfather edited Script.
Der Server ist heute erst public geworden also sind noch sehr viele Leaderposten frei.
WIe oben schon erwähnt ist es ein Reallife-Server, Orte sind Los Santos, Las Venturas, und San Fierro.

Features:
-Bugfreies Script (Godfather edited)
-Gute und hilfsbereite Admins und Supporter.
-Gut funktionierendes Tacho.
-Antihack/Anticheatsystem (Vorerst selfmade, später Junkbuster).
-Ts³ Server.
-Projektleiter und Admins an die man rankommt und mit denen man sprechen kann.
-Sehr viele Fraktionen (sprich Staatsfraktionen und Gangs).
-Blinkersystem
-Laserpointersystem
-Funktionierendes "Navigationssystem"
-Jede Gang/Staatsfraktion hat ihre eigene Base sowie ihre eingenen Gang-/Frak-Cars

Nun folgt eine Liste alle Fraktionen:
Staatsfraktionen:
-Los Santos Police Department (LSPD)
-San Fierro Police Department (SFPD)
Las Venturas Police Department (LVPD)
-United States Army
-Medic
-Regierung
-CNN
-Taxifahrer
-Fahrlehrer
-ADAC
-Feuerwehr

Gangs:
-La Cosa Nostra (LCN)
-Yakuza
-Hitman
-GrooveStreet
-Ballas
-BikerClub
-Aztecas
-Terroristen

Informationen:
Servername: [GER]LiveYourLife[0.3x]
IP:37.10.107.142:7777
sa-mp Version:0.3x
Forum:Startseite - LiveYourLife


----------

